# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Okselzweet Voorgoed Weg !!!

## marcelstigter

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoi medezweters,

ik heb altijd last gehad van zwetende oksels... niet gutsend zoals de reclame laat zien...maar goed, wel tot schaamte en ergernis toe !!! niet alleen voor mezelf, maar ook voor anderen.

Ik heb een fantastisch produkt gevonden op aanraden van een vriendin.
Bij Etos en anderen vind je produkten van THERME. ik heb de "anti-transpirant behandelspray" gekocht icm de "anti-transpirant roller thalasso".
geen goedkope behandelspray (15.- + 5,-) maar ik ben wel van alle problematiek af. 1 x in de 5 dagen 's-avonds op de schone droge oksel 4x sprayen...een nachtje slapen en in de ochtend gewoon wassen en verder de roller 5 dagen gebruiken. DIT IS EEN WONDERMIDDEL !!!! ECHT.....
geen okselzweet meer, geen natte plekken in mn overhemd, geen rare definieerbare geuren meer...en je voelt je zekerder!
tip: gooi alle kleding weg die tot nu toe alleen maar naar zweet roken, de geur gaat er gewoon niet meer uit. (al was je t op kookwas )

gebruik het...ik ben benieuwd of het bij meerderen helpt!
kijk voor verkoopadressen en produkten op www.therme.nl

geen zwetende groeten meer :Smile: 

marcel

----------


## nabetse

En tot mijn grote spijt moet ik weer degene zijn die bij deze meld dat het geen wondermiddel is en het voor verscheidene mensen (waaronder mezelf) geen hulp kon bieden.

Als het voor sommige mensen wél helpt, des te beter natuurlijk!  :Smile:

----------


## hanneke1987

nou ik moet er ook aan toevoegen dat het bij mij ook niet werkt :S ik heb al alles geprobeerd en tot nu toe werkt niets behoorlijk frustrerend moet ik zeggen..
Hopelijk vind ik ook snel iets wat wel werkt.

En voor degene waar het produkt wel bij werkt ben ik blij voor!!

----------


## Zwartje

Het werkt bij mij wel, maar...... ik krijg er jeuk van..... Dat is dan weer minder leuk.
Ik gebruik het nu vooral in de zomer als het erg vochtig warm is. 
Maar ja, ik heb dan ook niet zo erg last van okselzweet...

----------


## marcelstigter

hoi Zwartje,

ben blij dat het voor jou ook helpt, dacht al dat ik de enige was!
wat betreft het jeuken, als je 1 x in de 5 dagen de nachtspray opdoet, moet je zorgen dat je niet NET je oksels geschoren-bijgewerkt hebt! dan jeukt het inderdaad, ben ik achter gekomen.

voor de anderen wet ik het ook echt niet en wens ik hen succes met de zoektocht verder.

----------

